# θαλασσοχώρης



## Aelialicinia

Does it mean seaman or something more like sea wolf or sea hound???


----------



## Andrious

Is it definitely "θαλασσοχώρης" and not "θαλασσοχαρής"; Ι can't find the word "θαλασσοχώρης" in a dictionary.


----------



## ireney

I know the word only as a surname. I've always took the meaning to be "he who is from around the sea" as in someone who lives by the sea (θάλασσα + χώρος) but that's just me. Any context?


----------



## Aelialicinia

What is θαλασσοχαρής???


----------



## Andrious

θαλασσοχαρής (θάλασσα + χαίρω): αυτός που αγαπά υπερβολικά τη θάλασσα, που του αρέσει να κολυμπάει ή να ταξιδεύει στη θάλασσα (the one who loves very very much the sea, who likes swimming or travelling in the sea)


----------



## sotos

For a surname sounds OK. It has a notion like "a man from a village called Thalassochori". I see that the latter ( Θαλασσοχώρι ) produces many hits in the Google. It means "a village by the sea".


----------



## shawnee

Aelialicinia said:


> What is θαλασσοχαρής???


And how is it written in the plural, please?


----------



## Andrious

Θαλασσοχαρείς


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Andrious.


----------



## Aelialicinia

I think this fits best.  Thank you! And thanks to all...


----------

